# CVA Optima



## castaway (Oct 27, 2010)

I posted on here last year about my optima pro not shooting consistent and I figured it was my bullet/powder combo. The problem I am having is that when I shoot the gun at the range it will be driving tacks for a few shots then out of nowhere one shot will be off and then another. I swab the barrel after every shot multiple times, but still the same result. At the time I was shooting powerbelts I think 245 grains, 100 grains of 777 and the gun wouldnt group. Late last season I switched to the 250 grain TC bullet and it did better but still not consistent. I have shot loose and pellet 777 powder and still the same results. I have even changed scopes and still cant get the gun right, it has cost me several nice deer and I am about done with it. Has anyone had this same problem with this gun?


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 27, 2010)

No, could be the rings/mounts.

Have you been cleaning out your flash channel? Soaking it in water doesnt do anything. You need a #32 drill bit and use your fingers and run the bit into the flash channel and cut all that nasty carbon out.


----------



## castaway (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah the rings/mounts are the only thing left to do. How would you know if they are bad? Or is it just trial and error? I have spent so much money on this thing until I am scared to buy new ones to try out. Yeah I keep everything clean as possible.


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 27, 2010)

trial and error.  I just finished shooting 120 bullets over 5 days out of our 30-06 only to find that the scope wasnt holding.  Boy i wish i had figured that out earlier!

First shot would be 7" high next shot 3" lower, next shot almost touching the first.  It was consistent but you had 2 groups high and low that were 3/4" groups LOL


----------



## castaway (Oct 28, 2010)

See that sounds almost exactly what I am seeing out of my gun. It will group a few shots, the one will be way off one way and the another way the next shot. It looks like I need to look into my mounts. Thanks for the help.


----------



## la huntnfish (Oct 29, 2010)

try blackhorn powder and fiocchi primers - much more consistent


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 29, 2010)

boy that scope that was screwy on the 30-06. i mounted it on my optima today and it was perfect. I think i had my ring caps mounted to tight. I talked to someone today and he said they only need around 17 inch lbs of torque. If you over tighten them, they can bind up the scope and throw your shots all over.  Maybe he was  right? That scope is perfect  now.


----------



## castaway (Nov 4, 2010)

FrontierGander said:


> boy that scope that was screwy on the 30-06. i mounted it on my optima today and it was perfect. I think i had my ring caps mounted to tight. I talked to someone today and he said they only need around 17 inch lbs of torque. If you over tighten them, they can bind up the scope and throw your shots all over.  Maybe he was  right? That scope is perfect  now.



I never knew that. That is interesting because my dad shoots the same gun as me and his does fine while mine is all over the place.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Nov 5, 2010)

I bought a used Optima with a scope after last season for $125.  Tried to sight it in and it wouldn't hold a group for nothing.  Took off the scope and remounted the open sights.  Now its a tac driver.  Actually, I never liked a scope on a muzzleloader anyway.  So, it worked out.


----------



## strvnfshrman (Nov 9, 2010)

I was having the same trouble but switched to Hornady XTP 240gr and 100 gr 777. It is a tack driver now and we pretty much have the same gun, I shoot a Traditions Pursuit LT. The Powerbelt's never grouped well in either my Traditions Lightning Lightweight or this one. I shot two last week and I ranged one at 100yds on the money. Right through the lungs and heart. Picture perfect. But check out what everyone else has said. Good luck


----------



## stev (Nov 9, 2010)

Are you zereoing your smoke pole @ high power to 100 yds .If you dont it will be eratic shooting .Muzzleloader scopes need to be zereoed @ high power @ 100 yds i found out .


----------



## strvnfshrman (Nov 10, 2010)

stev said:


> Are you zereoing your smoke pole @ high power to 100 yds .If you dont it will be eratic shooting .Muzzleloader scopes need to be zereoed @ high power @ 100 yds i found out .



Good info. Thanks I've never heard that before.


----------



## castaway (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah its on high power. I may try the hornady bullets next. Only thing that puzzles me is that I have already tried two different bullets, the powerbelt and tc shockwave. Just makes me keep thinking that I may have a ring/mount issue like frontier said.


----------

